# SPI Healthcare Remote Opportunities



## lizl (Mar 3, 2014)

Announcing exciting opportunities for SPi Healthcare.  As the industry?s leading revenue cycle and clinical documentation improvement firm, SPi Healthcare enables our clients to join the ranks of healthcare?s best-performing providers by focusing on their overall financial health. SPi Healthcare is expanding rapidly to bring on several large new clients in 2014!  Be a part of the next game changer for our organization!  



All positions below are full-time, offering benefits (more benefit information below).  You can find out detailed information about us, full job descriptions and see a list of all our openings at http://www.spihealthcare.com/careers.  Interested candidates can easily submit your official application by applying on line at our website careers page.  A brief list of our emote openings and several cities where we have local openings are below. More opportunities are on our website.



Remote positions where you could be located anywhere and join our team!  

            Inpatient Auditor/Educator ? Coding credential & 3 yrs inpatient documentation auditing, validating coding/MS-DRG and provider education exp.

                Inpatient Coder ? Coding credential & 3 years recent inpatient facility coding experience.

                Outpatient Facility Auditor/Educator - Coding credential & 3 yrs Outpatient CPT-4/APC facility documentation auditing and provider education exp. 

                Outpatient Facility Coder ? Coding credential & 3 years recent Outpatient CPT-4/APC facility coding experience. 



Tinley Park & Chicago, IL locations

                Follow-up Associate ? A minimum of 1 year experience in healthcare revenue cycle collections.

                Business Analyst ? 5 years experience in physician revenue cycle. Plus prior experience with EMR implementations.

                Business Intelligence Reporting Analyst - 5 yrs. of Revenue Cycle exp. with Financial and/or Operational Reporting. 3 yrs exp. in Epic EMR.

                Client Executive - Minimum of five years in consulting, healthcare or physician practice required.

Outpatient Profee Pediatric ED Auditor/Educator  - Coding credential & 3 yrs exp. in pediatric ED coding documentation audits and provider educations.

                Quality Assurance Specialist - Third Party Follow-up -  A minimum of 4 years experience in physician revenue cycle collections. 



Springfield, IL location

                Follow-up Associate ? A minimum of 1 year experience in healthcare revenue cycle collections.

Cash Research Associate  - 1-2 years experience in Insurance/healthcare and/or previous data entry responsibilities.

Charge Entry Associate - 1-2 years? experience in Insurance/Healthcare and/or previous data entry responsibilities.

Refunds Representative - Medical Billing experience helpful, but not required.



Hackensack, NJ location

                Outpatient Profee Multi-Specialty Auditor/Educator ? Coding credential & 3 yrs exp. in profee coding documentation audits & provider educations. 



Tampa FL & West Palm Beach, FL locations

                Follow-up Associate *? A minimum of 1 year experience in physician revenue cycle collections. Tampa, FL.

                Follow-up Team Manager - 6 years in physician revenue cycle collections and 6 years experience in personnel management. Tampa, FL.

                Multi-specialty Profee Coder - Minimum of 1 year recent professional services coding experience in a high volume coding environment. Tampa, FL.

                Inpatient Auditor/Educator ? Coding credential & 3 yrs inpatient auditing, validating coding/MS-DRG and provider education exp. W. Palm Beach, FL.



You can find out detailed information about us, job descriptions and see a list of all our openings at www.spihealthcare.com careers page and click on ?apply now? to search all our current opportunities. 



Feel free to pass this email along to anyone you think may have interest!



Overview of Benefits for Full time Employees:

Medical/Dental/Vision/Short & Long-term Disability

401K with matching
Paid Vacation, Personal Time and Sick Time 

Paid Holidays, this is paid separate from Vacation and Personal Time

Corporate Credit card issued to utilize for positions requiring travel



As the industry?s leading revenue cycle and clinical documentation improvement firm, SPi Healthcare enables our clients to join the ranks of healthcare?s best-performing providers by focusing on their overall financial health.  Some of our recent recognitions:

?         SPi Healthcare was ranked in Healthcare Informatics Top 100 for 2011 and 2012.  The Healthcare Informatics 100 ranks the leading 100 vendors by revenues derived from healthcare IT products and services earned in the U.S. 

?         SPi Healthcare made Inc. magazine's list of 5,000 fastest growing companies in 2012.  

?         SPi Healthcare was honored by being named to Modern Healthcare?s ?Largest Revenue Cycle Management Companies? list for 2012





Current clients?.We appreciate receiving any referrals you send our way.  We are looking for the best candidates to insure we continue to provide you with exceptional service.  

Current SPi Healthcare employees?You are eligible for an employee referral bonus on your candidate referrals that are hired.  Think of who you have worked with previously that you would love to work with again.  Remember, we can?t recruit client employee?s.  We can recruit other contractors or professionals you have met through your networking.  Have them mention your name as how they found out about SPi Healthcare when submitting their resume.



Past employees?Let us know if you are interested in coming back either full-time or as a contractor.  We would love to hear from you again!



Thank you for reviewing and considering working with us!




Ranae Williams

Senior Recruiter / Human Resources

SPi Healthcare



T (217) 541-1882 

F (708) 342-6927

E Ranae.Williams@spihealthcare.com


----------

